# How much to pay for smoking



## cenexguy (Sep 3, 2018)

I have a friend that I have asked to smoke 9 briskets for my daughters wedding. I bought, and paid for the meat. I also trimmed it. He took over with the prep, as far as injecting, seasoning with rubs, and smoking. He also served it for us at the reception.
He had 2 hours travel time, one way, to get here. 
What does everyone think would be a fair price to pay him. Raw product was 150 pounds. As he and I have been smoking together for several years in some sanctioned competitions, I don't want to insult him. At the same time, he isn't the type of guy who wants anything for doing it for us.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 3, 2018)

This is how I look at it. If you would have paid for briskets to be smoked what would the total price be for it based on the pounds or the number of briskets. Minus the cost of the meats from that and then you have your difference. At that point figure what would would be happy with if it was you and then you should know what to offer. Also if he has a fav beer or what not a 6 or 24 pack of that would hurt.

All that being said if it was me I would throw atleast a few c notes his way. If he refuses then ok but thats what I would do


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 4, 2018)

If you know he won't take any money from you, then get him and his wife/girlfriend/significant other a nice gift card for a date night somewhere special. 

Chris


----------

